# Strike Anywhere Matches



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if the "REDBIRD" matches are suitable for match light shots?

They seem to be about the only ones available up here in Canada, but know the quality of these types of matches can vary greatly.

https://m.canadiantire.ca/#/products/productDetail/0761902P/false/false/false


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

From what I've seen mate I don't think safety matches are much good for match lights, these being strike anywhere...... only 1 way to find out 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You should get 2 boxes - thats 500 test pieces...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> You should get 2 boxes - thats 500 test pieces...


Maybe by the 500th, I'll have a light.

I figure there is no point in practicing with them if they're crap.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A couple of shooters from up north have used them successfully in the Pocket Predator Contests . ( Charles and BC-Slinger )

Hawk in the UK uses Red Birds also and lights them up .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I clicked the link and I think that $5.50 for 2 boxes of matches is a bit much. Check in tobacco outlet stores and the camping/kitchen section of your local Big Box store.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's $5.50 Canadian...that's like $2 USD.

But yeah, I'll see if the camping stores have them.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Not sure about the Redbird matches, but I think I might have a chance with these:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I have used Redbirds. Check in your local grocery store. You will pay a premium at camping stores and similar outlets.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'll have a look and see if they are available at a grocery store. If not, CT it is.

I wasn't going to go for my match light yet,but what the heck. I may as well give it a valid attempt.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> It's $5.50 Canadian...that's like $2 USD.
> 
> But yeah, I'll see if the camping stores have them.


That'a a great price . I'm paying $6 US for Penley's and I have to order them on Amazon . Can't find them in the stores anywhere .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I picked some up today and gave them a whirl....no lights. To be honest, I'm just happy to hit the match every once in a while. :screwy:

Maybe next time?


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

It's just a matter of time now Bruce.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> It's just a matter of time now Bruce.


Hopefully. I tested the matches on the front step, they light.

I'm going to leave some 3/8" out in the catchbox to rust a bit as I hear that may help.

I never thought I'd even be attempting a matchlight, so it feels good that I'm getting close.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

You got robbed. Nice shooting.


----------

